# Invalid procedure call or argument



## mikegomz (Jun 7, 2007)

How can I solved this error message?? Invalid procedure call or argument I enconuter this message in Microsoft excel.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try a repair install of MS Office. You can do this by clicking the change button after selecting Microsoft Office or Microsoft Excel in Add/remove programs.


----------

